# Cisco asa 5510 Firewall



## networkguy12345 (Sep 2, 2010)

Its been awhile since I've messed around with firewalls. I'm trying to configure this cisco asa 5510 firewall and I needed to get ride of the old configuration file that was on there so I could start off with a new configuration. I used the clear configure all and write erase commands, then reload. *After it rebooted and I ran the show running-config command I'm still seeing configurations in there. Should this be blank or is this just like default settings?? Thanks*


----------

